# Steelhead outing gear



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I just thought I would start this thread. I know there are others from last years outing, and a lot of other outings, but for those of us who are new to it, and maybe had to run home to help the wife when the ice hit and the power went out, can we list a selection of items that we should stock up on for this trip, items of a fishing nature.

Where can one buy spawn for the trip, even though I was only out several hours the first night with Dan, I felt bad not providing some of the bait for the trip. I know you guys are very courteous and helpful with the supplies, but what should the new guys start purchasing to help with the overall burden and have on hand for future ventures to the river.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Frantz said:


> Where can one buy spawn for the trip,


Based on What I have and what I've seen, Spawn is not a propblem


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Bait is hard to bring, most the guys fish steelhead skein(which is illegal to sell in MI) Most storebought stuff sucks anyway. Last year I brought down about a half dozen skeins and I will again this year. 

Obvious stuff is a rod and reel, whether it be spinning or a baitcaster to walk or drift spawn. If you are drifting you will need a 8-10 foot rod with good sensitivity and a decent backbone. Spool up with 8-12lb main line. A few of the other guys are much better at walking spawn so they can give you some pointers. 

As far as terminal tackle, I won't step on the river w/o a selection of size 6-10 hooks, a few packs of barrel swivels, snap swivels and at least 2 spools of leaderline. Most guys fish 6-8lb. Maxima is a good choice, it is tough and abrasion resistant. 

As far as weight, I bring bell sinkers from 1/4 ounce all the way up to 1 1/2 ounces. Never know what the current is going to do. 

Bring clothing for every condition. Last year when we launched it was below zero, and it didn't warm up much from there. That means layers, a warm hat, and at least two sets of gloves. There is nothing worse than dipping your whole hand in the water handling a fish and having soaked gloves for the rest of the day. 

Bring some food as well, it is a good way to make friends...LOL 

If you are crewing up with someone listen to the captain. Its his boat and if you don't like the way things are run on his boat tough ****, find another ride. Most the guys at the outing are really cool guys and good fisherman. But if you are the idiot stumbling around the back of the boat and screwing up everyones fishing you can plan on a short day w/o an invite back. Chip in for gas, running a boat isn't cheap. Some captians will take the money others won't, always offer it though. 

Come with a sense of humor, most everyone there gets ribbed on from time to time. Myself included. And when you are sitting around the campfire listen, there are some good stories and you can learn a lot. These outings are a lot of fun but for a rookie they can be a fantastic place to cut the learning curve way down. A few of these guys have been fishing the Joe for over 20 years.... lots of knowledge there. 

Oh yeah and if you plan on sleeping in the Cabins earplugs and a very small heater can make the night so, so much more enjoyable....LOL


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Frantz,

I would say that John hit it square. As far as fishing in my boat, those that have done so, I am very easy going and am out there to have a good time. I supply all the bait/rods/tackle, but welcome when someone brings the snacks and the drinks. I have never accepted money for fuel and never will except when I am making over 100 mile drives. I most likely am the exception to that rule though. I know several are pulling boats from a long ways away and would welcome chipping in for fuel expenses. I really is not the boat fuel on the river that is consumed, it is getting the boat there to the launch. 

food/drink is a great way to make friends in the evening. I have 20 bags of walleye in the freezer and plan to do a fish fry one of those nights. As far as waling rods go, everyone has their favorite. I like short 7 to 71/2 foot medium sticks spooled with 10 lb. I know others prefer 10' sticks. If you have a favorite, or a favorite bait, bring it. even if it never sees the water, you still have it. Spawn is only obtained thru personal catches, or if a friend offers it to you. I know 2 years ago I was out of Steel spawn ( the prefered spawn) and one of the guys gave me skien. I really appreicated that gesture and it actually made my day. I have made it a practice to pay that forward many times over. 

the gift of humor is a must. Take it in stride.....I have been on the receiving end of more than you can imagine! I also have dished it out. This group is a great one and as you know, this is one of the finest outings of the year and one not to be missed. 

Mark


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Wow 4 posts and no has mentioned.... adult beverages!!!!!!! :lol: Around the campfire is always a good time. But know your limits and try not to fall into the fire. 

Speaking of lists...I assume we'll get a food list going for lunch on saturday after the morning trip. 

Friday night we usually have some food heated up over the campfire...in the past we've had canned venison, fresh steelhead, venison cutlets..etc. Bring what you can! Saturday morning finds some of us at a local cafe for a hearty breakfast and some "sober-me-up" coffee!  Then saturday night is another round of campfire meals and some serious ribbing for the trips on the river...past, present and future! :lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

What size on the barrel and snap swivels?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm fond of 10s and 12s.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Thank you sir. Sorry the other post was so short, that whole work thing....

I bring a good but odd sense of humor, a smart***** all the way. Food, Mmmmmmm, I love food, I can put together a good venison stew once we know how many will be there for sure. My chili is pretty good as well.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

SalmonSlayer said:


> But know your limits and try not to fall into the fire.


That right there if funny! LOL

Funny but also sooo true!

Thanks for the laugh,

Mitch


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

No problem Frantz..............if you bring chile, make sure you get with Spanky. Need to try to work something out...........our favorite combo is cold Chile and Cold Clam Chowder.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Spankster's Clam Chowder....MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Was so good after a cooooooolllllddddd day on the river!!


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Are these a good choice for hooks? I saw what Dan used last year, but do not remember.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...t20291&parentType=index&indexId=cat20291&rid=


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I prefer these.

Mitch


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

These are on sale right now...

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_requestid=7989

I like red...size 8


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Salmon, I hate to be a pain, but well, I am really good at it. They are updating that item when I click the link, can you tell me what brand and model they are.

Thanks.



SalmonSlayer said:


> These are on sale right now...
> 
> http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_requestid=7989
> 
> I like red...size 8


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

It was a Gamakatsu octopus hook...go to Mitchs' link and the click on Octopus hooks in the product category list at the top of the page. Look for the ones with a $4.99 - $8.19 sale price in red.

OR - try this link:

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0030840318821a&navCount=5&podId=0030840&parentId=&masterpathid=&navAction=push&cmCat=MainCatcat20166-cat20291&catalogCode=IH&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20291&hasJS=true


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Steelhead Jigs work fine


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Of course I found this http://www.xtackle.com/index_files/gamacolor.htm mere hours after my order arrived, but in case soemone needs to get anything, their prices seem fair.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

How long should I tie these leaders?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Frantz, are you tying those with a skein knot.............and I like mine 5-6 feet, but I use a 10.5 foot rod.......I would say 4 foot.......but go with the Skein Knot.


----------

